# Are there any good (hopefully free) packs of twinkly/sparkly/magic type risers and FX?



## Hoopyfrood (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm looking for some sparkly/twinkly/magic type risers and FX for a fantasy track I'm finishing up. There are some in Rise and Hit from Komplete but they sound better over more bars and I'm also looking for some quicker, bar transition type samples. Does anyone know of any packs or libraries?


----------



## Mr Crumbly (Jun 26, 2022)

You could try 99Sounds.org. Their 99 Sound Effects library includes retro sounds and risers. They have loads of other sound effect libraries as well which might work for you with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Jun 26, 2022)

Mr Crumbly said:


> You could try 99Sounds.org. Their 99 Sound Effects library includes retro sounds and risers. They have loads of other sound effect libraries as well which might work for you with a bit of tweaking.


Thanks but I found some I used here which I liked. I used them in this.


----------

